# UPS for laptop



## TheSloth (Oct 21, 2012)

the problem is i am only gaming on my laptop for past few days so my laptop battery is not discharging as I plug in mains before playing. So i decided to game on mains  after removing the battery, but there is lot of power cut in my college hostel which lead me to think of buying an UPS. Now i checked the APC UPS 600VA price on 'theitdepot' and it was 2345INR. its little costly. My budget is 1.5k. And if no good UPS in this budget then i have wait for atleast one month to extend budget to 2k. SO guys i want suggestion to buy UPS for my Samsung NP550P S01 laptop.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 21, 2012)

See if any iBall UPS'es are avilable..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 21, 2012)

Intex/Microtek UPS' are also ok, I own one intex 600VA and its decent enough. Choose APC when integrity is of prime importance.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 21, 2012)

Integrity bole to?
Thanks chaitanya.

Integrity bole to?
Thanks chaitanya.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 21, 2012)

I think he's trying to suggest that APC upses are a lot more reliable than the ones manufactured by other brands like Iball/Intex etc-therefore you should opt for a APC ups if you don't mind spending a little more.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 21, 2012)

^Yes, integrity meant there "data integrity plus stability".


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 21, 2012)

thanks quicky008.@dashing.sujay: thanks. i googled 'data integrity' but didnt understand. i have doubt in that since my UG. DBMS always bounce over my headAnd could anyone tell me about diwali offers on APC UPS? I can wait till next month if i am getting discount.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 21, 2012)

^Data integrity can be simply understood as safe & "intact" data, in the way you want to it to be. Suppose you're working on something and suddenly light goes and PC turns off. After you turn on the PC you find that some files are missing/corrupt/whatever but not in the state you want. There comes failure of data integrity.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 21, 2012)

wokay....i understood what you said here. Thanks dashing.sujay. Very simple. Why things are not given like this in my book?

wokay....i understood what you said here. Thanks dashing.sujay. Very simple. Why things are not given like this in my book?


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2012)

@ Op - consider getting Numeric 600VA UPS.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 22, 2012)

Numeric will cost me 1.5k, and APC 600VA will cost 2k. Or shall i wait diwali? Because if can save few bucks then i will buy DMC4 game.

*www.ritchiestreet.info/productsResults.php?search_txt=ups


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2012)

First Choice APC - no arguing on this  next comes Numeric as a cost saving decent UPS  and don't you think saving up to get a game has nothing to do in a  UPS purchase thread ?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok...I just said that cause that game I really want. If I could save money ... Is it wrang?

Seems like all other brands are equal. Few are saying Intex then few are saying numeric.Confused.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 23, 2012)

have a numeric ups for my PC bought in august 2008 still running strong, haven't even changed the battery.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 23, 2012)

Wokay then, I'll go with numeric. Thanks.


----------

